# best sky box in spain



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi can anyone advise me on the best sky box to use in spain (la manga)

i have been told to get a pace 2600 but a bit green on this subject 

thanks sam


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone advise me on the best sky box to use in spain (la manga)
> 
> i have been told to get a pace 2600 but a bit green on this subject
> 
> thanks sam


Well, we did look into it a while ago and came up with the Amstrad HD box. Mainly because the disk space is huge, and also we find we get a better signal for longer on a lot of the HD channels.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The Pace 2600 has a good quality reciver & a reputation to match.

Humax are rated very highly & there is a lot of information on them via the web, they are of course the new generation HD recivers so will give you a bigger choice of channels.
I also have heard that the new Sky pace HD boxes are of reasonable quality and will also have the EPG loaded on board.

*The Guy* who is the expert in these matters will no doubt be along to comment at some stage on this thread and point you in the right direction.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone advise me on the best sky box to use in spain (la manga)
> 
> i have been told to get a pace 2600 but a bit green on this subject
> 
> thanks sam


Depends what you mean by the best....SD, HD, HD+, Sky, Freesat , FTA....?

They will only work if you dish is bigenough to receive the signals in the first place

However,

The best / recommended SD Sky box is the Pace 2600...

The best / recommended Sky+ box is the PAce 3100, followed by the TDS470

The best Sky HD box is a bit more confusing...some say the Pace are good, others the Samsungs, others the Amstrads...

But for the PVR functions on a Sky+ and Sky+HD you must subscribe to Sky.

The best Freesat box is the Humax Freesat HD and Humax Freesat+, where the PVR functions are free.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*

hi guys thanks for your input so far
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

